# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Approved email services for registration

## Unregistered

Are there certain email services that RPF doesn't recognize when registering?

----------


## jct74

Not that I know of, buy only admins are aware of that kind of stuff.  BTW, I see from your IP that you are the same guy that has been having trouble getting your account approved for the past few weeks.  Really sorry about that, and I have contacted the admin directly now to see that the issue gets resolved.


edit: should be good to go now with your original account

----------


## oyarde

When I first  read that I thought it said air mail . Getting old .

----------


## FvS

Nice, thanks for the help.

----------

